

Don’t Dork It Up: Advice for building web applications - webb
http://webbtech.posterous.com/dont-dork-it-up-advice-for-building-web-appli

======
klochner
I don't really get it.

He basically said "don't screw up" in outdated slang, and the post didn't
communicate how they came away with deep insights based on that.

Maybe I'm just sleep deprived & grumpy . . .

~~~
webb
For us it has directly impacted how we approach incorporating feedback into
our product. Appropriately responding to user suggestions is arguably the most
difficult problem our startup and many others will face. We test and release
many experiential features, but we have become harsh critics for keeping
features on board. I can’t think of a more impactful lesson so far. Is this
not as meaningful as I think?

~~~
klochner
I just don't see how that relates to "don't dork it up."

The insights gained through your own experience are interesting, but taken as
a coherent piece of writing I'd say you dorked it up.

~~~
webb
Fair enough. Have any advice on improving my next post?

~~~
klochner
read the comment above by dkarl - he wrote a concluding paragraph that turned
your observations into something of significance.

